
Prey Fish Turns Predator - ph0rque
http://news.discovery.com/animals/prey-fish-turns-predator.html
======
omrisiri
"When we touch them with a rod (READ - Poke them with a stick), they show
rapid escape responses" I find it interesting that stick poking is still
considered a scientific methodology.

------
guelo
The article seems wrong since it seems to based solely on the scientist's
press release but the press release doesn't say anything about the fish
"turning" from prey to predator, it doesn't use the word "adaptations" and it
doesn't imply that something new is going on. The scientists just made some
observations about what is going on and reported it, they didn't make any
comparisons to previous behavior of the fish.

~~~
whyenot
Here is their article in Science, where the authors describe what they believe
to be new behavior and use the word "adaptation."

<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/329/5989/333>

